# Culinary Institute of America student reviews



## notbuyingit (May 31, 2008)

I am currently a student at the CIA in Hyde Park, and have been searching the net for reviews from other students/faculty about their experiences at the school. I have had several adverse experiences here that have left me feeling disillusioned, and I'm wondering if anyone else has an opinion to share?


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

your schooling expereince is all that of which you make it.


----------



## notbuyingit (May 31, 2008)

That is probably the most redundant and tired response I could have hoped for. thanks.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Check your PM's please.


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

Im on externship, but that doesnt matter, i love it there. I know there is alot of problems going on right now that we dont really need to get into but you know what Im talking about. Once you leave for externship...trust me....youll wish you were back on campus.


----------

